
Your Grandparents Spent More of Their Money on Food Than You Do - shawndumas
http://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2015/03/02/389578089/your-grandparents-spent-more-of-their-money-on-food-than-you-do
======
dudul
Interesting to see that this article does not, a single time, mention quality
of the food.

Yes the French and the Japanese spend more, how much healthier are they?

